# Sticky  [HOW-TO] Root the Droid Razr or Razr MAXX



## razorloves

*DISCLAIMER: I, nor RootzWiki,* *are liable or responsible for any damage to your phone. This is solely the users decision to "root" their phone. Enjoy!*

*Root*
This easy one click method is for the Windows operating system. It will work with any software on your Droid Razr or Razr MAXX.

1. On your computer, download and install the motorola usb drivers. 32bit or 64bit
2. a. FOR Gingerbread 2.3.6, On your computer, download and extract the djrbliss motofail root tool. here
2. b. FOR Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.4, On your computer, download and extract the djrbliss ICS root tool. here
2. c. FOR Jelly Bean 4.1, On your computer, download and extract the djrbliss root tool. here
3. On your phone, enable USB Debugging mode (Settings > Applications > Development)
4. Connect your phone to your PC with a usb cable and select the Charge Only mode.
5. On your computer, go to the location you extracted the zip file from step #2 and double click on the run.bat file. Follow the onscreen instruction.










The original post for this tool is located here.
CREDITS: Thanks goes to Dan Rosenberg aka djrbliss for discovering this exploit and creating the root script.

*Safestrap / Recovery*
This will install Hashcode's safestrap app so that you can boot into recovery and flash zips and do backups and restores.

1. On your phone, enable Unknown Sources. (Settings > Applications)
2. Download the apk from here and save it to your phone's sdcard.
3. Using any file explorer on your phone, go to the apk you downloaded in previous step and click on it to install it.
4. See here on how to use safestrap.


----------



## Odiej34

I used this method yesterday and it works flawlessly. But a funny thing hapenened when I went to bed last nite. I put my phone in airplane mode and put it on the charger. when i woke up this morning all my widgets were gone. (Hd widgets and tweet deck colum) when i tried to add them again they did not show up under widgets. Had to uninstall and reinstall. A reboot did not fix the issue either.


----------



## razorloves

Odiej34 said:


> I used this method yesterday and it works flawlessly. But a funny thing hapenened when I went to bed last nite. I put my phone in airplane mode and put it on the charger. when i woke up this morning all my widgets were gone. (Hd widgets and tweet deck colum) when i tried to add them again they did not show up under widgets. Had to uninstall and reinstall. A reboot did not fix the issue either.


that's strange. i haven't seen any reports of people having that problem after rooting with this method. at least it was a simple fix for you.


----------



## OGissimO

I wish this could be done without a computer


----------



## mashwa74

Uesd the this method and it works for me too... remember to activate bootstrapper recovery before trying to reboot into cwm recovery.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

Anyone got a blank sd card error after root? Help my buddy root his and got an sd card error and lost all his pictures and videos.


----------



## AJMetal87

mashwa74 said:


> Uesd the this method and it works for me too... remember to activate bootstrapper recovery before trying to reboot into cwm recovery.


which bootstrapper are you using ? And where can I get it?

Edit: just read the entire OP and answered my own question.please disregard.


----------



## razorloves

xxxdroidxxx said:


> Anyone got a blank sd card error after root? Help my buddy root his and got an sd card error and lost all his pictures and videos.


dang. by chance, did your friend have a corporate email acct setup on there? i think it has something to do with the sdcard being encrypted when you setup a corporate email acct.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

razorloves said:


> dang. by chance, did your friend have a corporate email acct setup on there? i think it has something to do with the sdcard being encrypted when you setup a corporate email acct.


No he doesn't. I have a feeling that it might just be a bad sdcard.


----------



## loooney2ns

Boy, this backup is taking forever!


----------



## mugsy77

Anyone confirm if Forever Root works on this? Or is there something new?

Where you add 3 commands in a file and your cell stays rooted through OTA updates.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/


----------



## velopirate

xxxdroidxxx said:


> Anyone got a blank sd card error after root? Help my buddy root his and got an sd card error and lost all his pictures and videos.


Fortunately, no. I didn't read your post until AFTER I had rooted. I was sweating it there for a minute or two.  This method was flawless for me. Thanks to everyone who contributed!


----------



## konellaz

Does this method work for a soft brick? Lets say from a bad flash?

Perform a factory reset using external keys

1. Power up the phone by pressing the VOL UP + VOL DOWN KEY together + PWR KEY . 2. The device will enumerate with different BOOT OPTIONS 3. Use the VOL DOWN Key to SCROLL and VOL UP Key to SELECT 4. Select Recovery 5. The device will start up with Motorola logo and power up to a little Android man logo with Exclamation mark 6. Press the VOL UP and VOL DOWN Key together at this screen 7. The device will display BLUE Text on a Black background . 8. Use the VOL DOWN Key to scroll DOWN and the PWR Key to SELECT the option desired . 9. In this case ,press the VOL DOWN key till the Wipe data / factory reset is selected and press the PWR key to confirm the selection . 10. Use the VOL DOWN key again to select YES - delete all user data and press the PWR key to CONFIRM . 11. The device will then start performing the Factory Data Reset 12. Once the Formatting is complete , press the PWR key to confirm a REBOOT 13. The message rebooting is displayed on the phone. 14. The device will reboot and start the normal power up sequence .

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves

konellaz said:


> Does this method work for a soft brick? Lets say from a bad flash?
> 
> Perform a factory reset using external keys
> 
> 1. Power up the phone by pressing the VOL UP + VOL DOWN KEY together + PWR KEY . 2. The device will enumerate with different BOOT OPTIONS 3. Use the VOL DOWN Key to SCROLL and VOL UP Key to SELECT 4. Select Recovery 5. The device will start up with Motorola logo and power up to a little Android man logo with Exclamation mark 6. Press the VOL UP and VOL DOWN Key together at this screen 7. The device will display BLUE Text on a Black background . 8. Use the VOL DOWN Key to scroll DOWN and the PWR Key to SELECT the option desired . 9. In this case ,press the VOL DOWN key till the Wipe data / factory reset is selected and press the PWR key to confirm the selection . 10. Use the VOL DOWN key again to select YES - delete all user data and press the PWR key to CONFIRM . 11. The device will then start performing the Factory Data Reset 12. Once the Formatting is complete , press the PWR key to confirm a REBOOT 13. The message rebooting is displayed on the phone. 14. The device will reboot and start the normal power up sequence .


This thread is for rooting your phone. Rooting does not fix a soft brick.


----------



## joelbionic

konellaz said:


> Does this method work for a soft brick? Lets say from a bad flash?
> 
> Perform a factory reset using external keys
> 
> 1. Power up the phone by pressing the VOL UP + VOL DOWN KEY together + PWR KEY . 2. The device will enumerate with different BOOT OPTIONS 3. Use the VOL DOWN Key to SCROLL and VOL UP Key to SELECT 4. Select Recovery 5. The device will start up with Motorola logo and power up to a little Android man logo with Exclamation mark 6. Press the VOL UP and VOL DOWN Key together at this screen 7. The device will display BLUE Text on a Black background . 8. Use the VOL DOWN Key to scroll DOWN and the PWR Key to SELECT the option desired . 9. In this case ,press the VOL DOWN key till the Wipe data / factory reset is selected and press the PWR key to confirm the selection . 10. Use the VOL DOWN key again to select YES - delete all user data and press the PWR key to CONFIRM . 11. The device will then start performing the Factory Data Reset 12. Once the Formatting is complete , press the PWR key to confirm a REBOOT 13. The message rebooting is displayed on the phone. 14. The device will reboot and start the normal power up sequence .
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


So just copy and paste your question in the general Razr forum for an answer. I wish I had an answer but I'd like to see one

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## mugsy77

Looks like v3 is out just fyi (op has v2)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1321582


----------



## razorloves

mugsy77 said:


> Looks like v3 is out just fyi (op has v2)
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1321582


yea, saw that a few days ago. the only changes made were for adding root capability for other devices so there's really no need for it on the Razr. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## xp0cky

Can someone help out a noob here? I've followed the steps to root but all I get is a bunch of "The system cannot find the path specified." lines. What should I do?? I've installed the Motorola drivers, made sure I put debugging and charge only on..so, help?


----------



## joelbionic

xp0cky said:


> Can someone help out a noob here? I've followed the steps to root but all I get is a bunch of "The system cannot find the path specified." lines. What should I do?? I've installed the Motorola drivers, made sure I put debugging and charge only on..so, help?


You are using the doom lords root right? The drivers are not needed. I didn't have drivers on my lap top and I've rooted 2 Razrs. Just connect to your computer and open up the app on your desktop and hit any key. You should be good

Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


----------



## jay-droid65

xp0cky said:


> Can someone help out a noob here? I've followed the steps to root but all I get is a bunch of "The system cannot find the path specified." lines. What should I do?? I've installed the Motorola drivers, made sure I put debugging and charge only on..so, help?


You need to also make sure ADB has installed when installing Drivers, you can check on your PC (when phone is connected) in Device manager. Once there, look for something like 'Moto ADB' or Android ADB etc. If not there try uninstalling Drivers and reinstall. Use the latest drivers from Moto site W/Moto Helper. 
Also make sure you have extracted the root file, preferably to your desktop, before running the tool. Stick with it, you'll be rewarded and learn something


----------



## dragonreborn56

anybody have any idea of when an sbf or sbf type of program for the droid razr on VZW?


----------



## Zciccio

Having the same result as xp0cky. ADB drivers are newest 64bit, phone is in charge mode with all listed settings. any help?


----------



## _base2

dragonreborn56 said:


> anybody have any idea of when an sbf or sbf type of program for the droid razr on VZW?


No one knows if ever unfortunately. We have to wait for it to be leaked. And Vzw is getting tighter on their controls over who has access to those files

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## razorloves

Zciccio said:


> Having the same result as xp0cky. ADB drivers are newest 64bit, phone is in charge mode with all listed settings. any help?


sounds like you're not extracting the whole zip file.
download the zip to your desktop, then right click on and and choose extract. when it's done extracting delete the zip file. then run the bat file


----------



## ddemlong

I was all into rooting my Charge and Bionic. I just received the Razr as a replacement. I think I will wait for a fastboot to be come available JIC I manage to screw something up. Maybe DHacker will pop in with a modded version of his.


----------



## mr.droidx

does this work on the maxx too since they are running the same software? should be getting my maxx in a couple days and just making sure i have everything correct before i do it


----------



## willjohnson

mr.droidx said:


> does this work on the maxx too since they are running the same software? should be getting my maxx in a couple days and just making sure i have everything correct before i do it


worked for me, however i forget to check system updates first and am not on the latest OTA. gonna have to unroot and try again. so you might want to do a little research if you are not on the software that the MAXX shipped with.


----------



## uberbdon

Rooted (I think) using this method, but no superuser app. Will I get the super user app if it's rooted?

EDIT: This is the outcome of the rooting process



> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Easy rooting toolkit (v4.0)
> created by DooMLoRD
> using exploit zergRush (Revolutionary Team)
> Credits go to all those involved in making this possible!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> [*] This script will:
> (1) root ur device using latest zergRush exploit (21 Nov)
> (2) install Busybox (1.18.4)
> (3) install SU files (binary: 3.0.3 and apk: 3.0.6)
> (4) some checks for free space, tmp directory
> (will remove Google Maps if required)
> [*] Before u begin:
> (1) make sure u have installed adb drivers for ur device
> (2) enable "USB DEBUGGING"
> from (Menu\Settings\Applications\Development)
> (3) enable "UNKNOWN SOURCES"
> from (Menu\Settings\Applications)
> (4) [OPTIONAL] increase screen timeout to 10 minutes
> (5) connect USB cable to PHONE and then connect to PC
> (6) skip "PC Companion Software" prompt on device
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> CONFIRM ALL THE ABOVE THEN
> Press any key to continue . . .
> --- STARTING ----
> --- WAITING FOR DEVICE
> --- creating temporary directory
> mkdir failed for tmp, File exists
> --- cleaning
> rm failed for *, No such file or directory
> --- pushing zergRush
> 1732 KB/s (23060 bytes in 0.013s)
> --- correcting permissions
> --- executing zergRush
> 
> [**] Zerg rush - Android 2.2/2.3 local root
> [**] (C) 2011 Revolutionary. All rights reserved.
> 
> [**] Parts of code from Gingerbreak, (C) 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew.
> 
> [+] Found a GingerBread ! 0x00000118
> [*] Scooting ...
> [*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
> [*] Sending 189 zerglings ...
> [-] Hellions with BLUE flames !
> --- WAITING FOR DEVICE TO RECONNECT
> if it gets stuck over here for a long time then try:
> disconnect usb cable and reconnect it
> toggle "USB DEBUGGING" (first disable it then enable it)
> --- DEVICE FOUND
> --- pushing busybox
> 2297 KB/s (1075144 bytes in 0.457s)
> --- correcting permissions
> --- remounting /system
> mount: permission denied (are you root?)
> --- checking free space on /system
> 142 KB/s (439 bytes in 0.003s)
> df: /mnt/secure/asec: Permission denied
> --- Free space on /system : 205448 bytes
> --- no cleanup required
> --- copying busybox to /system/xbin/
> /system/xbin/busybox: cannot open for write: Read-only file system
> --- correcting ownership
> Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
> --- correcting permissions
> Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
> --- installing busybox
> /system/xbin/busybox: not found
> --- pushing SU binary
> failed to copy 'files\su' to '/system/bin/su': Read-only file system
> --- correcting ownership
> Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or directory
> --- correcting permissions
> Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or directory
> --- correcting symlinks
> rm failed for /system/xbin/su, Read-only file system
> link failed Read-only file system
> --- pushing Superuser app
> failed to copy 'files\Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/./Superuser.apk': Read-only
> file system
> --- cleaning
> --- rebooting
> ALL DONE!!!
> Press any key to continue . . .


----------



## DigitalDK

Can anyone tell me what software version the MAXX should be on for this? Looking to root my GF's MAXX but I don't want to fuck it up... Moto devices make me uneasy.


----------



## razorloves

updated first post with newest root exploit that works on all software versions for either the Razr or Razr MAXX.


----------



## whitereign

Stupid question can you use Rom manager still after rooting


----------



## razorloves

whitereign said:


> Stupid question can you use Rom manager still after rooting


yes


----------



## rckosek

when you using doomlord or motofail i get "the system cannot find path specified" can anybody help me with this please


----------



## razorloves

rckosek said:


> when you using doomlord or motofail i get "the system cannot find path specified" can anybody help me with this please


Extract the zip to a folder. Then open the folder and run the bat file


----------



## rckosek

razorloves said:


> Extract the zip to a folder. Then open the folder and run the bat file


Thanks for the support its really appriaciated! I auctually figured it out right after posting... got me some gummy running on my razr!! Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## johnstm15

Hey, I transferred to the razr maxx after a rooted thunderbolt. I successfully got root on the maxx, now I am trying to install the safestrap but the apk link is dead. Is there another place to download the apk, or not? I also wondered what safestrap actually does because on the thunderbolt didn't need anything along those lines. Thanks for the help.

<Edit> After some time searching, I found this link which gives you information on safestrap and why it is used. http://blog.hash-of-codes.com/how-to-safestrap/. You can also download the safestrap apk from that blog by clicking the safestrap link on the right. Hope this helps anyone that had similar questions that I had. <Edit>


----------



## nostawydoc

If I used djrbliss's root method for my Razr Maxx - Can I use Doomlord's unroot script? or will that brick my phone?

Referring specifically to this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1350307


----------



## cm22

Hey, can anyone let me know how long this took for them? it says "waiting for device" and its said that for a while now...


----------



## _base2

cm22 said:


> Hey, can anyone let me know how long this took for them? it says "waiting for device" and its said that for a while now...


Put your phone in "PC mode" ... should show up in the terminal then 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cm22

_base2 said:


> Put your phone in "PC mode" ... should show up in the terminal then
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


thanks


----------



## nestacomm

I feel like a noob even asking this, but i did the DooM root and i got nothing. Went through the process and said it was sucessful but...nothing


----------



## geminii72

I did all the necessary drivers and debugging plus mtp mode and connected to utility but it says waiting on device????? Any reason why?


----------



## geminii72

ABD server out of date


----------



## just4sc

geminii72 said:


> I did all the necessary drivers and debugging plus mtp mode and connected to utility but it says waiting on device????? Any reason why?


Does the method/sw described in the OP work on the new ICS OTA?


----------



## roxim5

This method no longer works on the latest OTA for ICS (as of September 12, 2012).

Use this one: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1710871


----------

